# new 55 g reef



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I recently upgraded my 30 long that was downsized from 90. Haha I cant make up my mind! lol I actually just really got a huge deal on a 55 stand and wood canopy($60) on craigslist!! So I did what any other fish addict would do, I bought it and than since I had my old tank empty I am going to make it an awesome mantis shrimp tank... and since I am going hammer not a thrasher, I am probally going to get some sort of upper dwelling pretty fish to look at it. But my favorite thing about the move to new tank was I needed to redocorate my room to accomodate this tank, so now I have this gorgeous tank that at the foot of my bed... wow I love it, I mean I am at peace... and I will have my mantis shrimnp tank there too so I will have a wall of tanks by my feet.. not to mention I have my mrs dempsey tank to the right of my head and my turtle man to her left.... I have 9 tanks now lol yikes! 
in case u were wandering:
I have 2 maroons 
1 chromis
1 mandarin
2 red/purple firefish

and when the tank shows stability for another month even thought it was mainly all the same rock and stuff I will bring over my carpet anenome for the clowns...


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

awesome... probably gonna start a really small salt water take soon... Your set up looks cool!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

khmerboiRED said:


> awesome... probably gonna start a really small salt water take soon... Your set up looks cool!


thank you, I wish you well, I will say research research research....


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

latest pics, picked up some firefish and a local fragger hooked me up with some softies and a candy cane lps yippee


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Whats the footprint of the new tank? looks long.....

Got a nice start on things-Keep us updated please....


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Whats the footprint of the new tank? looks long.....
> 
> Got a nice start on things-Keep us updated please....


48" long 12" by 12" its either a rare 33 long, or a 55 standard... I get the whole setup cheap on craigslist, and I had to take the wood top off, so I can modify it to fit the new 265 watt t5 setup on it, without trapping all the heat in... so for now its open up top... thanx, u see akskirmish I am trying to get yawn shots liek [email protected]! muhahha


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

good start. everything is looking good

keep us updated


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> good start. everything is looking good
> 
> keep us updated


Thanx, this isnt my first rodeo, as this tank has been running in some form or another for the last 3 years.. Started off as a 90 gallon with halides, the works.. I ran sps and lps... but than my girl and I split and she moved out, so I needed to cut costs, so I made the 90 a FOWLR and downsized reef to 30 long and now upsizing again to 55. All my lovely corals I sold to my friends and such, I am trying to get them to cut me a break and frag them, but we will see.. but I will definately keep you guys posted


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

new shots... sorry if u have dial up...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice tank. Is that light from aquatraders? Also does your mandarin accept frozen foods?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looking sweet. keep the good work up

loving your maroon clowns. like how they are useing the anemone


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

What kind of anemone are those clowns in? Something I'd want to get when I get my saltwater tank.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> What kind of anemone are those clowns in? Something I'd want to get when I get my saltwater tank.


its a nice bubble tip (purple tip) anenome. In my area they are nice and cheap. I have good luck with them typically, they sometimes like to move, so be ready..


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

update, tank is a [email protected] YAY so I placed all the inhabitants back in their 30 long tank, luckily still running since I was going to put a mantis in there... wow I dunno If I have the patience to put them all back once tank is resealed. I think they are now stuck in the 30 forever... and I will give the freshly resealed 55 to my rhom... to many choices... lol what a nightmare tho..


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

You got some beautiful fish man..


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

redbellyman21 said:


> Whats the footprint of the new tank? looks long.....
> 
> Got a nice start on things-Keep us updated please....


48" long 12" by 12" its either a rare 33 long, or a 55 standard... I get the whole setup cheap on craigslist, and I had to take the wood top off, so I can modify it to fit the new 265 watt t5 setup on it, without trapping all the heat in... so for now its open up top... thanx, u see akskirmish I am trying to get yawn shots liek [email protected]! muhahha
[/quote]
48x12x12 is a 30 long satndard 55 is 48x22x12


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

dschoter05 said:


> Whats the footprint of the new tank? looks long.....
> 
> Got a nice start on things-Keep us updated please....


48" long 12" by 12" its either a rare 33 long, or a 55 standard... I get the whole setup cheap on craigslist, and I had to take the wood top off, so I can modify it to fit the new 265 watt t5 setup on it, without trapping all the heat in... so for now its open up top... thanx, u see akskirmish I am trying to get yawn shots liek [email protected]! muhahha
[/quote]
48x12x12 is a 30 long satndard 55 is 48x22x12
[/quote]
thanks, i am resealing it n e way


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!


----------

